# Warrior Bulbine



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

Thinking of trying some of this stuff to give me a boost in the gym, just hoping someone could give me a review on their experience using this and what I can expect from using it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bulbine has plenty of studies and has proven effective for many.

I recommend dosing high and for short bursts 2-3 weeks at a time.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

There's usually some reviews on the Warrior facebook page here:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Warrior-Supplements/349975870487


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks read some reviews ans I've ordered some from BBW, cheers


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Keep your money cause unless your a rat it will do **** all for you!


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

I assume you have tried it with poor results?


----------



## allnatural923 (Oct 13, 2011)

haven't used this particular product, but ran 8 weeks of Tropinol, which is bulbine based, over the summer and loved it for a recomp. gained 4 lbs of lean mass and dropped a bit of body fat. Strength definitely increased and felt like libido was much higher than usual. any questions about it feel free to shoot me a message. as others have said, bulbine has evidence behind it, it's a matter of proper dosing


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

jw390898 said:


> Bulbine has plenty of studies and has proven effective for many.
> 
> I recommend dosing high and for short bursts 2-3 weeks at a time.


Damn JW, making a run for member of the month?


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

Got my Bulbine today, just a quick one about dosing, it says 4 a day on the label but should I take more or stick to the package dose?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Why not start with recommended dose and see how you get on. You should expect to notice an increase in strength, & libido etc, then you can judge it and report back here and let us know how you get on. Chances are it will be less effective next time around so you'll have to up the dose then.

If you start with a double dose you'll never really know if its as good as it claims to be. You need a bench mark to be able to make a comparison.

Alternatively f**k it.....double drop and get big quicker!


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Used it for 8 weeks and it did sweat fack all.


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

Ill stick to the dosage and see what happens then.

Maybe it was just in my head but I felt a bit stronger in the gym today after taking two, Ive been doing a lot of running the past few months and neglected the gym and I noticed my STR had gone! Hopefully I get a even a little boost from these things.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## jw390898 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bulbine does work - it needs to be dosed high and for short periods for optimal results.


----------



## Evileddie (Jul 27, 2010)

High as in higher tha the recommended dose?


----------

